# My 4th Pitts S1S flight



## ssmdive (Jul 2, 2014)

Just bashing around. First solo flat spin, pull pull humpty etc.
Tried some vertical rolls, but they were ugly and just held them till I ran out of speed.

Not getting my Hammer heads right Think I might be kicking early. 

I know my down lines are not long enough after each maneuver. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dp7t-mJRBck[/ame]


----------

